# 5 stages of Flashlight collecting



## griff (Feb 24, 2018)

From the good old days!


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...ing&highlight=


----------



## griff (Feb 24, 2018)

Nothing has changed !


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 27, 2018)

My kids will be the ones to do stage 5 after I'm gone.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Feb 27, 2018)

Lol, same here. I sell a little here and there but I hope I never reach a full out Stage 5. That would make for a good thread, "Lights You'll Never Sell"!!


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 28, 2018)

LiftdT4R said:


> Lol, same here. I sell a little here and there but I hope I never reach a full out Stage 5. That would make for a good thread, "Lights You'll Never Sell"!!



The 'cold dead hands' thread sounds like an idea...


----------



## LeanBurn (Feb 28, 2018)

For me it was just Justification for the use, then proper Appropriation for those needed.....done


----------

